# Building speed controls



## ovalbackmarker (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi, I am a long time R/C racer who wants to start in HO slot car racing. It looks like the electronic speed controls should be fairly simple to build. We used to build our own for 1/32 cars back in the 1960's. Does anyone offer wiring schematics and parts lists? Is this commonly done?


----------



## overbored77 (Feb 14, 2005)

try www.hoslotcarracing.com


----------

